# Glofish nipped my beautiful boys' fins. HELP!!



## hippypunkmama (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is my first time here so please be patient. I have a beautiful red male, he is in a 20 tall with 3 ghost shrimp and everything was peaceful. I wanted to fill out my tank space a bit more and did a lot of reading. I never heard glofish mentioned, the lady at the fish store here told me glofish are peaceful, so I bought 3, also her recommendation. After acclimating everyone, I let these monsters loose. I watched for a good hour, looked like a lot of flaring but seemed no big deal. I went to work, and when I came home my poor boys tail fin is shredded. I removed the glofish right away and since I have been looking up specifically glofish have found they are notorious fin nippers. So, sorry about the length, my question is how do I heal my boy and when can I try a different fish, like neon tetras or something??


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Tetras are pretty notorious fin nippers too. In fact, some of the species modified and sold under the name Glofish _are_ tetra species. When kept in small schools (ie. three), they are especially nervous and prone to fin nipping; whereas, in larger schools, they are usually calmer and less likely to. But long delicate fins like those of bettas are never really safe.

But just keep your betta's tank water clean and your betta's fins should grow back in no time.


----------



## hippypunkmama (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you for quick reply, thankfully the store took them back....and they actually were glo tetras. How long should I wait before I try something else like Cory's maybe?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe wait a few days to make sure your betta wasn't too stressed by his tetra encounter, but it's really up to you. Torn fins are usually not serious injuries, so adding cories should be okay.


----------



## hippypunkmama (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you again. I really appreciate the advice.


----------

